# Friendlier Links and the Ability to add posts to Social Networks



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 10, 2007)

You might notice that the URL's have just gotten "friendlier". I installed another really cool enhancement. I'm going to use it to fix the Blog URL's in the near future but, for now, it's got a great benefit where it makes the URL's of the threads you create look much nicer to include the words of the actual thread in the URL.

Don't worry, all your old links still work. This is a URL re-writing function and old links will be re-written automatically.

Also, you may notice at the bottom of each post a few Icons. These icons allow you to Digg, del.icio.us, technorati, and furl a post. Likely you'll Digg most but please use these features liberally as it will help others find really good posts.

I wish I had this a long time ago. There are some folk's posts here that are just remarkable. Maybe someone can start Digg'ing DTK's quotes on the early Church Fathers as an example.

As soon as I figure out how to re-write your blog entries, I'll make it happen.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 10, 2007)

Rich,
Can you explain these four icons a bit more? Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 10, 2007)

Digg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Digg is a community-based popularity website with an emphasis on technology and science articles, recently expanding to a broader range of categories such as politics and entertainment. It combines social bookmarking, blogging, and syndication with a form of non-hierarchical, democratic editorial control.
> 
> News stories and websites are submitted by users, and then promoted to the front page through a user-based ranking system. This differs from the hierarchical editorial system that many other news sites employ.


del.icio.us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> A non-hierarchical keyword categorization system is used on del.icio.us where users can tag each of their bookmarks with a number of freely chosen keywords (cf. folksonomy). A combined view of everyone's bookmarks with a given tag is available; for instance, the URL "http://del.icio.us/tag/wiki" displays all of the most recent links tagged "wiki" (more about navigating tags). Its collective nature makes it possible to view bookmarks added by similar-minded users.
> 
> del.icio.us has a "hotlist" on its home page and "popular" and "recent" pages, which help to surface interesting content and make the website an effective conveyor of popular internet memes and trends.


Technorati - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Technorati is an Internet search engine for searching blogs, competing with Google, Yahoo and IceRocket. As of August 2007, Technorati indexes over 94 million weblogs. The name Technorati is a portmanteau, pointing to the technological version of literati or intellectuals.


Furl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Furl (from File Uniform Resource Locators) is a free social bookmarking website (furl.net) that allows members to store searchable copies of webpages and share them with others. Every member receives 5 gigabytes of storage space. The site was founded by Mike Giles in 2003, and purchased by LookSmart in 2004.[1]
> 
> A social bookmarking site like del.icio.us or Simpy, Furl enables members to bookmark, annotate, and share web pages. Topics are used to categorize saved sites, similar to the tagging feature of other social websites. Additionally, a user may write comments, save clippings, assign each bookmark a rating and keywords (which are given greater weight while searching), and have an option of private or public storage for each topic or item archived.



All of them have their place. Furl would be really useful for somebody to take posts and bookmark them into their own "space" for research and stuff like that. Technorati will be most useful for adding blog entries. The other two are useful to get popular and useful entries to be categorized. It's up to the user but I'm making it simple now for them to add it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## bookslover (Sep 11, 2007)

Rich: Why does the Board look so...er...white? And with (to me, at least) not-well-defined separations between posts on a thread? The whole Board looks like it's floating on a white background.

Or maybe I just need stronger meds...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

Default theme doesn't support some of the new upgrades. I'll probably adapt this theme to look like the other.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Default theme doesn't support some of the new upgrades. I'll probably adapt this theme to look like the other.



Thanks, Rich. Also, when I went to my User CP to change the quotation I'm using, I noticed that the text for all the basic information is all out of whack - not in the nice blocked paragraphs it's usually in.

Not tryin' to be a pain; I'm just sayin'...


----------

